# مقتطفات من كتاب كيف اصلى



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2011)

الصلاة ما هى ؟
الصلاة هى الجسر الذهبى الواصل بين الانسان والله هى السلم الواصل بين السما والارض مثل سلم يعقوب (تك :28 :12
هى القنطرة الروحية التى تربط الكنيسة لمجاهدة بالكنيسة المنتصرة 
وبلاجمال 
هى تدفق الحب الى ان يصل الى الالتصاق الكامل ب الله فيتحول انسان بجملته الى صة دائمة ..
ام انا فصلاة ( مز 109: 4
قالو عنها الاباء 
الانسان مكون من جسد ونفس .. ان لم يتغذى الجسد بالخبز فلن يعيش .. كذالك النفس ان لم تتغذى بالصلاة والمعرفة الروحية فهى مائتة ( مار افرام السريانى 
الصلاة هى تفريغ العقل من جميع امور الدنيا ونظر العقل الى اشواق الرجاء المعد (مار اسحق 
هى رفع العقل الى الله ( الاب يوحنا الدمشقى
وقال عنها اخرون من المفكرين 
الصلاة هى القوة التى تحرك اليد التى تحرك العالم (جون ايكمان والاس 
يجب ان تكون الصلاة مفتاح الصباح وقفل المساء (فندام
الصلاة من حيث طبيعتها هى
حديث انسان واتحاد مع الله..
ومن حيث فاعليتها هى 
مصالحة مع الله .. ام وبنت الدموع .. قنطرة لعبور التجارب .. سور حصين ضد البلايا والمحن .. مبطلة الخصام .. عمل الملائكة .. طعام غير الجسدانين .. سعادة المستقبل.. منبع الفضائل .. فيض النعم .. نجاح خفى .. طعام النفس .. استنارة العقل.. هى غنى الرهبان .. كنز المستنكين .. علامة المجد (يوحنا الدرجى 
_يتبع 
خاص لمنتدى الكنيسة وممنوع النقل والنسخ على ابن الطاعة تحل البركة 
_​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2011)

*فاعلية الصلاة واقتدارها*

ان الصلاة قوة عظيمة وفاعلية جبارة اختبرها الاباء ورجال الل القديسون .. اختبرها من عاش حياة الايمان مثل القديس سمعان الخراز فنقل جبل المقطم .. اختبرها امير الشهدا مارجرجس فابطل بها قوة السم المميت .. اختبرها بطرس الرسول عندما انحدر الى لده فشفى اينياس المفلوج (اع 9: 32
وايضا طابيثا التى اقامها فى يافا عندما جثا على ركبتيه وصلى فقامت (اع 9- 36: 43
اختبرها بولس وسيلا عندما كانو مربوطين بارجلهم فى المقطرة داخل السجن فى فيلبى فى نصف الليل وصلوا وسبحوا الله فتزعزعت اساسات السجن وانفتحت الابواب وانفكت قيود الجميع وامن على يديهم سجان فيلبى (اع 16: 25
اختبرها ايضا عندما كان يعظ فى ترواس .. وكان شابا اسمه افتيخوس جالسا فى الطاقة مثقلا بنوم عميق .. وعندما طال بولس الرسول فى العظة سقط افتيخوس من الطبقة الثالثة الى اسفل وحمل ميتا .. فاقامة بولس بالصلاة وتعزوا اهله تعزية ليست بقليل ( اع 20 : 7
اختبرها من عاش تحت قيادة الروح القدس وسلم ذاته وحياته لمن فداها بدم يسوع البار 
ف بالصلاة مشوا على الما .. وبالصلاة اقامو موتى .. وبالصلاة شفو امراض .. وبالصة نقلوا انية وجبال ..وبالصلاة نالو قوة وانتصار .. وبالصلاة صبروا على اللم .. وبالصلاة ابطلو سم الحيات وظهر سلطانهم على الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ..
هذه هى صلاة القلب النقى ..
والذهن الصافى ..
والجسد الطاهر ..
والجسد الطاهر ..
    والشفاة الناطقة بالتمجيد ..
      واللسان الذى يتحدث بالعظائم
كل ما تطلبونة فى الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونة ( مت 21: 22
صلاة الايمان تشفى المريض (يع 5 : 15
وايضا كان ايليا انسان تحت الالام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر (يع 5: 17
 يحابى بالوجوه فى حكم الفقير بل يستجيب صلاة المظلوم ( سيراخ 35: 16
اعط الذين ينتظرونك الثواب وليتبين صدق انبيائك استجب ايها الرب لصلاة المتضرعين اليك (سيراخ 36: 18
فالرب بعيد عن الاشرار ويسمع صلاة الصديقين (ام 15: 29
لان زبيحة الاشرار مكرهه الرب وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته (ام 15 : 8
فصلاة المتواضع تنفذ الغيوم ولا تستقر حتى تصل ..ولا تنصرف حتى فتقد العلى ويحكم بعدل ويرجى القضاء (سيراخ 35: 21
_يتبع
_​


----------

